# Evolution of a 50g Planted Tank



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I have had my 50g tank for over a year now and its gone through some serious face lifts.

from a 'beginners luck' tank where I could grow almost everything to a tank with various algae problems that won't gross moss.. My tank has certainly seen its up and downs... here is just a little history..









it all starts Feb 8 '05









probably after a trip to the menagerie March 9th '05









March 14th '05









March 17th '05









March 29th '05









April 12th '05









April 16th '05









April 26th '05









May 16th '05









May 28th '05









July 2nd '05 - the lotus shows up, tiny little thing









August 4th '05









August 16th '05









August 31st '05









Sept 14th '05 - cleared house for a whole new aquascape. to be entered in a contest on APC.









Sept 26th '05









Oct 28th '05









Nov 11 '05









Nov 28th '05 entered in contest.

that was basically it.. my tank was pretty much empty for a couple months and now I have carried on... in another thread.

I take to many tank pictures.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

glad to see how its come on ...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I remeber when you got that tank! and how happy you where when your gf upgraded your lighting.......

Aaahhh memories!
Its really cool to see all the changes!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

on a side note.. did you up the number of images allowed in a single post?


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

haha you remember well Ciddian! 

I always love these posts.. seeing the transistions etc.

(btw ran, I did, 20 per post now)


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Man you really change that tank alot, instead of throwing all those plants out you should just start anouther tank. The tank keeps looking better every pic though. Keep it up.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah, it's partially an illness.

in the past I sold most of hte plants online. I generally never just toss plants unless they are covered in algae.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

what a fabulous odyssey, thanks for sharing


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

Evolution is a great thing isnt it lol I love it

Meow


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I personally just like seeing how things adapt/grow etc. I also like taking pictures of the tank (as you might tell). Figured others might like it too! 

thanks for the comments!


----------

